# DISH Network Internet Response Team Question on Feb 1st One Year Free Starz Promo



## jdmart (Jan 9, 2004)

Many of us currently have the Starz 3 months free promotion. To get the Starz free for a year on Feb. 1st do we need to cancel the 3 month promo before Feb. 1st to avoid getting stuck with the encore package?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

ooh, good question.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Did I miss something?
What is this Starz free for a year deal?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

722921 said:


> Did I miss something?
> What is this Starz free for a year deal?


E* is about to be 30 yrs old. So starting next month one can get Starz for free for a year. This is what I'm waiting on to update my package switch from Absolute to Latino Max + Hd free for life & Plat free for a yr. I will at the time they move me from Ab HD to AT 200 chat w/ them to get the Latino Max which has most of what is in the AT250 at a much less expensive price. BTW I will drop HBO at the same time. Even though I like HBO will just get shows off the net and have Dish for non-premium content (except free Starz). This move by E* is going to be costing the premiums the most. Have a feeling allot of people will be dropping those.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

See: Dish Network Price Increase and 2 Year Freeze
Prices are going up on February 1st, but as a 30th anniversary present customers will receive some free programming or PPVs based on what they subscribe to.

The last word was that those without Starz! will get Starz! free for the year. People with Starz! will get Encore (unless they already subscribe to it separately or as part of AT250). People with Starz! and Encore will get HD Platinum or PPV coupons if they don't have HD. HD customers with Starz!, Encore and HD Platinum will get PPV coupons.

The question is a good one but requires some futuretelling ... does the free Starz! for three months conflict with the 30th anniversary free Starz! for a year?


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

I had been following that thread, but did not get those nuances out of it. Sounds okay to me.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

I know the Starz package costs more but I would rather get the Platinum package for free for a year. I was going to call about the Starrz 3 month free promotion but then heard about the free movie package Dish was going to give for a year. As a subscriber to AT250 I was hoping I could subscribe to the Starz 3 month freebie and cancel the Platinum package so I would get it free for a year starting in February.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You could add Starz! ($13 per month) and drop HD Platinum ($10 per month) which would put you in position to get HD Platinum free if the decision of what 30th anniversary gift you get is made based on your subscription at the end of January. Dropping Starz! in 30 days should leave you with free HD Platinum ... if the gift doesn't change.

If the gift does change I see a lot of people dropping HD Platinum or Starz! just to get it back and not get the PPV coupons. But I'm assuming that the gift one gets will be the same gift for the entire year. (All speculation and no guarantees, of course.)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This is one of those issues that I hope the folks at Dish are following. Whether you have Starz or don't have Starz, there is nothing to stop them from giving you Starz for free for a year. If we're getting into the game of trying to decide what someone should get based on their history, it is simply going to create ill will.

For those who already have Starz in a package, give a credit of $13/mo for a year. Give everyone else Starz for free.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

phrelin said:


> For those who already have Starz in a package, give a credit of $13/mo for a year. Give everyone else Starz for free.


IF that were going to be the case, I'd phone now to stop my 90 day Starz promo, phone tomorrow to subscribe @ $13/month, and once it was free, cancel Starz and keep the $13/month. Yea, the could build in something to avoid my abuse.

While I understand the OP asking the question, it doesn't seem to me that a Team member would likely be able to post a definitive answer. They seem to be smarter than a lot of CSR's I've reached on the phone, and may even have stricter rules about not saying things before the effective date of a change. DISH has previously changed things just a short time before an effective date when they looked like they were set.

I plan to cancel the 90 day promo early in any event, just in case it does make a difference if the promo version would move me into Encore. To me, giving up a week of free Starz, just in case, is a small price to pay to be sure I end up with Starz for a year.

And now, some Team member can show me they have serious stones!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

jdmart said:


> Many of us currently have the Starz 3 months free promotion. To get the Starz free for a year on Feb. 1st do we need to cancel the 3 month promo before Feb. 1st to avoid getting stuck with the encore package?


 It's a good question but there is really nothing to report right now. More information should be coming soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

CABill said:


> And now, some Team member can show me they have serious stones!


:lol:

I am not sure what kind of "stones" you are looking for. It seems to me, you have a pretty good handle on the situation!! Looking forward to updating on 2-1! Have a great day!!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I assume everyone knows that supposedly most of the 14 million customers will be affected by what happens on Feb 1. So I assume that means someone is altering a pricing database that interfaces with billing information. Given the complexity of the bill insert quoted in another thread, if there aren't any glitches in some bills that will be a miracle.

Of course, with regard to this Starz thing we all "have a pretty good handle on the situation!!" :sure:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

OK so here is my opinion about this whole thing. This is not based on anything I've heard. Strictly my advice.

To make absolutely sure you can get the free STARZ for the year, if I were you, I would get rid of STARZ before February. The would probably give you a better chance of not getting stuck with the encore package.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

FWIW, I did call DISH early this morning to have Promo Starz removed and got some Loyalty rep. She put me on hold to confirm I "COULD" drop the promo (seemed odd that I might not be able to) and that I SHOULD get Starz for a year on 1-Feb.

Lots of spin about free gift, not being able to pick what I get, ... after I picked! She was also happy to tell me that I wouldn't be charged $5 for dropping the Starz promo.

We'll see in Feb what happens.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

I have the 120 with HD and a 722 receiver. What Starz channels are we getting? in my program guide for "All Channels" I only see 2 or 3. On the web site its says 8 but that also shows Encore.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Question is, what happens Jan 31, 2012? Does it just go away like the monthly Free Previews do? Or do we have to call and cancel to avoid getting billed like some of us did with the Cinemax for a Penny deal?

As I read it, with AT250 (which includes Encore) and no premium channels, I should get Starz, right?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Question is, what happens Jan 31, 2012? Does it just go away like the monthly Free Previews do? Or do we have to call and cancel to avoid getting billed like some of us did with the Cinemax for a Penny deal?


As a promotion, it should just go away ... We'll have to read the terms when the promotion begins (some say you most cancel to avoid a charge, some don't).



> As I read it, with AT250 (which includes Encore) and no premium channels, I should get Starz, right?


Sounds right to me.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This question was asked on another thread:


jdmart said:


> We apprecite you and your team being on board. Many Dish customers were given the 3 months free Starz promotion over the holidays. Should we cancel the Starz promo before Feb. 1st in order to get the Feb. 1st free Starz for a year promo? We'd sure hate to be stuck with free encore for a year instead of Starz. Thanks!


It's a good question. My 3 mo Starz freebie expires February 13. If I wake up on Feb 1 and find the Encores active in my guide I do intend to have a serious discussion with someone even if at the end I have to use [email protected]

As I said, I don't really understand why all customers wouldn't have Starz with some seeing a $13 reduction in their packages. Screwing around with PPV certificates or Encore is just a recipe for ill will.


----------



## fatpug (Apr 11, 2007)

Why doesn't the Dish Repsonse team answer this question?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

fatpug said:


> Why doesn't the Dish Repsonse team answer this question?


See above ...


[email protected] said:


> It seems to me, you have a pretty good handle on the situation!! Looking forward to updating on 2-1! Have a great day!!


There was an answer in another thread as well.

I wouldn't expect a detailed answer on a promotion that is not yet in place.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

phrelin said:


> My 3 mo Starz freebie expires February 13. If I wake up on Feb 1 and find the Encores active in my guide I do intend to have a serious discussion with someone even if at the end I have to use [email protected]


I'd like to make a $13 bet with you. I get $13 if you keep the current freebie and don't automatically get a year of Starz. If you do get it automatically, you're gold AND get an extra $13 from me! Your chances via CEO are decent, so no fibbing allowed.

But why chance it? What if on 1-Feb when they CAN comment, the rules start with:

1) The 1 year gift cannot be modified by CSRs.

You are certainly right on principle. The remaining 13 days should be changed to 365 days. But it isn't often that we get to tell the giver what the rules about the gift should be.

$13 is only the cost of Starz alone. I don't know the premium prices (always zero from my perspective) but you don't have to pay $26 to get two of them, and they aren't $13 each to an AEP sub. Giving subs $13/month isn't right either.

I'll have my bill generated this weekend. It won't have new prices, but I'm not going to take any chances as DISH has done screwy things in years past just before 1-Feb. I want to wake up 1-Feb and be happy with a gift, not have ill will. I do understand your position - you just can't look for sympathy (IF needed) when people have suggested alternatives.


----------



## fatpug (Apr 11, 2007)

James Long said:


> See above ...There was an answer in another thread as well.
> 
> I wouldn't expect a detailed answer on a promotion that is not yet in place.


What is the point in a Dish Internet Response team if they can't answer questions. They price increase is not a big secret. A simply yes or no is needed to the question " Should we cancel the current Free Starz promo before February 1st "?


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

There's no call for that, fatpug.

If their employer told them not to talk about it, they can't talk about it.


----------



## jdmart (Jan 9, 2004)

bnborg said:


> If their employer told them not to talk about it, they can't talk about it.


I believe that's likely the case.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

I was having a couple beers with a friend of mine who works for Dish and he said they had a big company meeting and were told that for those who qualify for the free Starz for a year that it automatically will turn on on Feb. 1 and turn off automatically next year when the run is over.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

CABill said:


> I do understand your position - you just can't look for sympathy (IF needed) when people have suggested alternatives.


Let me say this quietly so no one will hear: Don't tell anybody, but in recent times I only take Starz as a freebie. I really don't care.

But I do like to make a point about stupid policy. I consider it my sacred duty.


----------



## joecap1946 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for being on board.

I think Feb 1st is the day Dish drops the external HD fee in addition to adding Starz.

At this point I guess we have to call Dish, or Chat. To take advantage of these specials.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Slamminc11 said:


> I was having a couple beers with a friend of mine who works for Dish and he said they had a big company meeting and were told that for those who qualify for the free Starz for a year that it automatically will turn on on Feb. 1 and turn off automatically next year when the run is over.


You can't believe anybody when their under the influence of alcohol?.:eek2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joecap1946 said:


> Thanks for being on board.
> 
> I think Feb 1st is the day Dish drops the external HD fee in addition to adding Starz.
> 
> At this point I guess we have to call Dish, or Chat. To take advantage of these specials.


Everything is automatic ... The 30th anniversary gifts are not for the few who call and beg, they are for everyone.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Everything is automatic ... The 30th anniversary gifts are not for the few who call and beg, they are for everyone.


I'll wager a dollar on the likelihood that some of the 14 million customers might experience a bit of a problem with this automated decision tree in the Dish billing system.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

phrelin said:


> I'll wager a dollar on the likelihood that some of the 14 million customers might experience a bit of a problem with this automated decision tree in the Dish billing system.


Some people are never happy.
Most customers will get something and won't know what other people get.
They will either be happy with what they get or oblivious to what they are missing.

Those who get the PPV coupons will probably be as happy as those who have received that particular gift in the past. I remember getting coupons with a rate increase several years ago.

Those who get Encore will probably just see their "gift" as an equal compensation for the $5 increase ... and if they think about it won't consider it much of a gift. But some will be happy to be getting something for their money.

Those who get the Starz! package are getting the best bonus ... if they like movies. A $13 per month gift. Platinum has turned in to a nice movie package as well. I expect most who get Starz! or Platinum will see it as getting more than their money's worth.

I expect that whatever "the computer" kicks out, most customers won't see the difference. This isn't like a scratch off ticket where there are four prizes on the ticket, the customer gets one box scratched off randomly and they know that there are "better prizes" they missed out on. Most customers will just get a gift ... and not knowing that someone got something better the average customer will be happy.

It is only us people on the internet who are worried about it ... scheming to figure out how to get a better gift. That has to be a minority of the millions.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> It is only us people on the internet who are worried about it ... scheming to figure out how to get a better gift. That has to be a minority of the millions.


 That's us!


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

well according to the CSR that I spoke with, since my Starz is a free promotion and I'm not subcribed to it.
It will not affect my getting the 30th anniversary 1 year of Starz.
I tend to believe this, because of the way my "happy holidays" Starz was added.
My account doesn't show Starz and my bill wasn't processed as in the past,
ie: Starz added price shown and credits issued.
So looks like there is no need to cancel Starz "unless" you are actually paid to subscribe to it and want it as the free 1 year gift.


----------



## fatpug (Apr 11, 2007)

retiredTech said:


> well according to the CSR that I spoke with, since my Starz is a free promotion and I'm not subcribed to it.
> It will not affect my getting the 30th anniversary 1 year of Starz.
> I tend to believe this, because of the way my "happy holidays" Starz was added.
> My account doesn't show Starz and my bill wasn't processed as in the past,
> ...


CSR are responding but no response from the Dish Internet Response Team


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

fatpug said:


> CSR are responding but no response from the Dish Internet Response Team


Again, you missed it. And you missed it being pointed out that you missed it.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

joecap1946 said:


> Thanks for being on board.
> 
> I think Feb 1st is the day Dish drops the external HD fee in addition to adding Starz.
> 
> At this point I guess we have to call Dish, or Chat. To take advantage of these specials.


Whoa! Where did the dropping of the EHD fee come from? What about those who already paid the fee?

On second thought by saying "External HD fee" were you referring to an External Hard Drive, or are you actually talking about HD as in High Definition "Free For All"?


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> Again, you missed it. And you missed it being pointed out that you missed it.


You're also confusing what's said over the phone versus putting it in writing. You can expect a number of non-committal answers on topics they can't discuss.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Zero327 said:


> You're also confusing what's said over the phone versus putting it in writing. You can expect a number of non-committal answers on topics they can't discuss.


No, I'm not. An IRT member replied in this very thread. I quoted her post for emphasis when fatpug first falsely attacked the IRT for not responding. Perhaps not the clearest response, but the IRT responded. All one has to to is read.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

James Long said:


> Most customers will get something and won't know what other people get.
> They will either be happy with what they get or oblivious to what they are missing.


I wonder how many will get something and not know they got it since there isn't any notification system. 

Us web-weenies might be the only ones who know it's coming and that there will be more than one option.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The safest thing to do if you want the free Starz! gift instead of one of the other levels is to drop Starz! before February 1st. Otherwise one could get a different gift.

Free Starz! for a year is the best value of the gifts that we've heard about ($13 per month). Although subscribers to other premium movie packages could find HD Platinum ($10 per month) to be a better gift. I'd consider it wise to make sure one did not subscribe to Starz!, Encore (either separately or via AT250) and HD Platinum at the end of the month ... just in case. Any two out of the three would be no problem.

CABill's suggestion to drop the 90 days Starz! before February 1st was a good one.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

James Long said:


> CABill's suggestion to drop the 90 days Starz! before February 1st was a good one.


Good advice! (stomp stomp wink wink)


----------



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

phrelin said:


> This is one of those issues that I hope the folks at Dish are following. Whether you have Starz or don't have Starz, there is nothing to stop them from giving you Starz for free for a year. If we're getting into the game of trying to decide what someone should get based on their history, it is simply going to create ill will.
> 
> For those who already have Starz in a package, give a credit of $13/mo for a year. Give everyone else Starz for free.


I agree, I already have Starz, and with the $9.00 increase I am looking at since it looks like I will be forced to go from the $6.00 access fee to the $14.99 Welcome Pack for channels I don't want, I would prefer the credit over a half dozen PPV coupons.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Alsat - I've got my neighbor on Welcome Pack and didn't expect him to get Starz. I've not paid close attention to what tidbits are available, but when I just went looking, I found someone claim it was "AT120 or higher". Some people have to be outside the group of "most subscribers", and I'd think Welcome Pack folks would be likely candidates. It is the ONLY thing my neighbor subscribes to - maybe someone with other things as well would get the 30 year gift. I've no idea if this is accurate, but worth mentioning:


> As long, as you have Top 120 or higher, you will get it, no commitment, flex and non flex, will get the 30 year anniversary gift. And, when we asked during training about if someone drops Starz do they get the gift, no clear answer, I would say if you drop it do it now if you want to get the Starz for free, because it is already being set up, the computer system is getting ready to add over 10 million customers free programing for a year. Of course, this is my first post so, take it as a grain of salt, just a CSR here.
> 
> Last edited by bigwillieb; Yesterday at 07:16 PM.


The guy is trying to help, but probably needs to read the rules about public disclosure!


----------



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

CABill said:


> Alsat - I've got my neighbor on Welcome Pack and didn't expect him to get Starz. I've not paid close attention to what tidbits are available, but when I just went looking, I found someone claim it was "AT120 or higher". Some people have to be outside the group of "most subscribers", and I'd think Welcome Pack folks would be likely candidates. It is the ONLY thing my neighbor subscribes to - maybe someone with other things as well would get the 30 year gift. I've no idea if this is accurate, but worth mentioning:
> 
> The guy is trying to help, but probably needs to read the rules about public disclosure!


I am not currently on Welcome Pack, I have the $6.00 access fee plus HBO, Cinemax, Showtime & Starz. The other thread about the upcoming price increase suggests that the access fee is going away and those people will be converted to the Welcome Pack. If so, I am looking at a $9.00+ (there are taxes) increase in my bill for channels I don't want. If this is offset by waiving the fee for Starz, then ok, I can suffer with having those channels in my guide, but with a 15%+ increase in my bill, I am seriously considering dropping a package and Starz was the most likely one to drop and then this announcement showed up. I doubt that I will be able to drop Starz once this is officially announced and then get it for free.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I've been puzzling over this Starz thing and the canceling of my current 3 month freebie. It appears I can't cancel it. According to my programming page I have it in the summary at the top.








That data must come from some billing database.

But here's the options they show are available (note that I can't uncheck Starz):








Now, of course, if the choices to check and uncheck are based on the database that will be used to give me whatever anniversary bonus they give me, then I'll get Starz. If the choices to check and uncheck are not based on the database that contains my programming, then I guess I might get Encore or certificates for PPV.

I'll be curious to see if there is any relationship between what's on line that supposedly gives me control over my package, what's on line related to my billing, and what the folks who make decisions like giving away Starz at Dish think about how the systems actually work.

But I can't cancel Starz....


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> But I can't cancel Starz....


... on line. But can you call and cancel?

The primary question seems to be whether or not they'll extend your existing free Starz promo until Jan 31, 2012, correct?

Only downside I can think of to annual billing is this:










All I have is basic AT250 anyways, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as Phrelin. 3 month Starz free, unchecked.


----------



## jdmart (Jan 9, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> I'm in the same boat as Phrelin. 3 month Starz free, unchecked.


Same here. Had to call yesterday to cancel Starz 3 month promo. Did not see anything compelling to see for the next week on Starz (everything repeats anyway). Also, did not want to take a chance or have a hassle getting Starz back next week. IMO the sooner you cancel the better the chance you'll see Starz next week.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

SayWhat? said:


> Only downside I can think of to annual billing is this:


There are other downsides to annual billing for ATxxx. I've probably been off it for 18 months and might have experienced more grief than others:

1) You CAN'T sign (back) up for it. Those that have it can keep it. I don't know that it applies to annual premiums - those also used to be 12 months for the price of 11 months.

2) Someone that had annual ATxxx couldn't combine HD Platinum with HD for a single $10 fee. That's when a CSR converted me from Annual to monthly to try to give me the combo. I got HD Platinum, but also got screwed with "old fees" for credits on annual and "new fees" when returned to annual.

3) Annual ATxxx disqualifies you for Free HD for Life.

4) From time to time, being on Annual ATxxx causes DISH to include odd fees on the account. For a decade, annual ATxxx covered the first receiver fee. There was a period where DISH charged me $7/month for the 1st receiver on the account. It later changed to $9/month while it was the ONLY receiver on the account. No $9/month fee listed in the various fees, but everybody I talked to said it was correct. I gave up and switched to monthly - saves the $9 "only receiver" fee and $10 for Free HD for Life.

Annual was great for over a decade (but DISH didn't allow everybody to do annual), then made it an economic loss to do it, then stopped allowing people to sign up for it.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Let me say this quietly so no one will hear: Don't tell anybody, but in recent times I only take Starz as a freebie. I really don't care.
> 
> But I do like to make a point about stupid policy. I consider it my sacred duty.


I don't know what to do. I subscribe to STARZ. I'm worried about the $5 downgrade charge. Will they do it. I'm thinking about doing nothing.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The old $5 downgrade charge was replaced some months ago with a charge to drop programming that you'd had on your account for under a month. If you've had Starz active for 31 days, there shouldn't be a fee to drop it. If you only started a 90 day promo 3 weeks ago, they MIGHT charge you to drop the promo, but I think it would be worth it. My promo started in early Dec and I wasn't charged to drop it.

If you SUB to Starz and pay $24/month for HBO & Starz, then HBO alone will be $16 IIRC, and you are only going to save $8/month. You should make up the $5 in the first month if you only added it recently.

EDIT: Since it only saves $8/month, you might be better off to cancel Platinum to get that as a "gift" - it is worth $10/month.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> See: Dish Network Price Increase and 2 Year Freeze
> Prices are going up on February 1st, but as a 30th anniversary present customers will receive some free programming or PPVs based on what they subscribe to.
> 
> The last word was that those without Starz! will get Starz! free for the year. People with Starz! will get Encore (unless they already subscribe to it separately or as part of AT250). People with Starz! and Encore will get HD Platinum or PPV coupons if they don't have HD. HD customers with Starz!, Encore and HD Platinum will get PPV coupons.
> ...





James Long said:


> You could add Starz! ($13 per month) and drop HD Platinum ($10 per month) which would put you in position to get HD Platinum free if the decision of what 30th anniversary gift you get is made based on your subscription at the end of January. Dropping Starz! in 30 days should leave you with free HD Platinum ... if the gift doesn't change.
> 
> If the gift does change I see a lot of people dropping HD Platinum or Starz! just to get it back and not get the PPV coupons. But I'm assuming that the gift one gets will be the same gift for the entire year. (All speculation and no guarantees, of course.)


I'm a bit confused here. I've got AT200 with:

Starz 3-mo freebie that ends mid-February
HD-Platinum

What the offer is likely to be is in order of some kind of decision tree:

Starz for free for a year if you don't have Starz
Encore for free for a year if you have Starz
HD-Platinum for a year if you have Starz and Encore
PPV coupons if you have Starz and Encore and HD-Platinum (or no HD)

What Encore? What's in AT-250 with HD:

Encore-HD
Encore (West)
Encore Action
Encore Drama
Encore Love
Encore Mystery
Encore Wam
Encore Westerns

So let's say I want HD-Platinum (which is worth $10/month) for a year for free and for some reason don't want Starz (which would add $9 a month to my premium package) nor Encore (which apparently is worth only $5/month). In order to get it, right at this moment I'd have to add the Encore package and drop HD-Platinum?

I realize this is all hypothetical, no promises, but do we know anything about this at all? And like I say, it appears the programming database doesn't know I have Starz, though maybe the billing database does, which makes me wonder if anyone at Dish (including the person who programmed this freebie into the computer) really knows how the system is going to deal with this when my bill is generated on Feb 1 (which is my billing date).

(And, again, don't tell anyone, I really don't care but I will test the customer service system out vigorously when this goes down.)


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> I wonder how many will get something and not know they got it since there isn't any notification system.
> 
> Us web-weenies might be the only ones who know it's coming and that there will be more than one option.


I guess Dishnetwork customers who don't know about DBSTALK.com or don't have computers, don't know about this deal. Unless Dish mailed inserts in their bills.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

CABill said:


> The old $5 downgrade charge was replaced some months ago with a charge to drop programming that you'd had on your account for under a month. If you've had Starz active for 31 days, there shouldn't be a fee to drop it. If you only started a 90 day promo 3 weeks ago, they MIGHT charge you to drop the promo, but I think it would be worth it. My promo started in early Dec and I wasn't charged to drop it.
> 
> If you SUB to Starz and pay $24/month for HBO & Starz, then HBO alone will be $16 IIRC, and you are only going to save $8/month. You should make up the $5 in the first month if you only added it recently.
> 
> EDIT: Since it only saves $8/month, you might be better off to cancel Platinum to get that as a "gift" - it is worth $10/month.


I like what I have now including Platinum so why fiddle with it.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

tymekeeper said:


> I have the 120 with HD and a 722 receiver. What Starz channels are we getting? in my program guide for "All Channels" I only see 2 or 3. On the web site its says 8 but that also shows Encore.


I have 7 Straz channels showing in my guide, when I go to all channels.(Not Encore) (I don't subscribe to Starz) Channels 350 to 356. I If you don't see them perhaps you are not using the correct satellites?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

phrelin said:


> So let's say I want HD-Platinum (which is worth $10/month) for a year for free and for some reason don't want Starz (which would add $9 a month to my premium package) nor Encore (which apparently is worth only $5/month). In order to get it, right at this moment I'd have to add the Encore package and drop HD-Platinum?


At this moment if the decision tree follows ... yes.

Drop Starz! and you'll get Starz! (a $9 value since you have HBO/Sho).
Drop HD Platinum and add Encore and you'll get HD Platinum (a $10 value).
Do nothing and you'll get Encore (a $5 value - BTW - this has been an a la carte add on for several years as well as being included in AT 250).



> I realize this is all hypothetical, no promises, but do we know anything about this at all? And like I say, it appears the programming database doesn't know I have Starz, though maybe the billing database does, which makes me wonder if anyone at Dish (including the person who programmed this freebie into the computer) really knows how the system is going to deal with this when my bill is generated on Feb 1 (which is my billing date).


As you note, somewhere in the computer it knows you have Starz! ... it just isn't the regular Starz! so it doesn't show up under the newfangled package list.

Who knows ... even the people who think they know are saying this with the biggest maybe they can attach. No one wants the messages in February when what they said turns out to be not so.

But this is the best answer that anyone knows at this time. A better answer will be available after February 1st.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

OK. I'm going to test the whole decision tree concept, particularly since I only occasionally get Starz when its free.

Below are the changes I just submitted canceling HD Platinum and starting Encore Movies:








If the decision tree is as we think, I should get Platinum HD for free for a year unless the decision tree doesn't recognize that I have Starz.

If it works, then on February 26 I can cancel the $5 Encore Movies.

At that point, with the February 1 $5 increase on the AT200 possibly combined with the $10 Platinum HD free, my bill might drop $5 a month from what it was last month.

If it doesn't recognize that I have Starz and it gives me Starz free for a year, then I'll still drop the $5 Encore Movies and my bill will drop $5 a month from what it was last month.

But I'll be forced to decide if there is any real reason to add Platinum HD back which would increase my bill $5 a month from what it was last month.

And if I don't get anything or they give me Encore Movies free for a year, I'll be really frustrated.

My, this is complicated.:sure:


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Just got off the phone with Dish, if you didn't cancel Starz by January 26, it will give you another promotion (the worthless Encore one for me)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

phrelin said:


> OK. I'm going to test the whole decision tree concept, particularly since I only occasionally get Starz when its free.
> 
> Below are the changes I just submitted canceling HD Platinum and starting Encore Movies:
> 
> ...


This morning Platinum HD free for 12 months showed up on my account:








I had to do an online chat to get a hit to turn it on which worked fine. So on February 26 I'll turn off Encore Movies. For the rest of the year my bill will actually be $5 a month less than it was last year.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

No go here even after a Check Switch and a front panel switch restart. None of the three special announcement channels either.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

SayWhat? said:


> No go here even after a Check Switch and a front panel switch restart. None of the three special announcement channels either.


If you want to PM a phone number/account number, I can take a gander and see what's going on. Now that everything is official, we can answer questions about the changes.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

I just chatted online with customer service and received my 12 months of Starz, for free, immediately. I'm happy.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Checked my guide last night and all the starz channels were turned on, cool. Looks like some fairly recent movies although a LOT of repeats. Can't be any worse than showtime which I am thinking about dumping.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Do you have to ask for this stuff, or does it just happen? I have the Starz 3 month free preview. ALready have AP250 and all the HD.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As I noted, before the change there was a discrepancy on the web site:


phrelin said:


> ...It appears the programming database doesn't know I have Starz, though maybe the billing database does, which makes me wonder if anyone at Dish (including the person who programmed this freebie into the computer) really knows how the system is going to deal with this when my bill is generated on Feb 1 (which is my billing date)


But I decided to see if I could get what I wanted:


phrelin said:


> OK. I'm going to test the whole decision tree concept, particularly since I only occasionally get Starz when its free.
> 
> Below are the changes I just submitted canceling HD Platinum and starting Encore Movies:
> 
> If the decision tree is as we think, I should get Platinum HD for free for a year unless the decision tree doesn't recognize that I have Starz.


 And it worked great:


phrelin said:


> This morning Platinum HD free for 12 months showed up on my account:
> 
> I had to do an online chat to get a hit to turn it on which worked fine. So on February 26 I'll turn off Encore Movies. For the rest of the year my bill will actually be $5 a month less than it was last year.


And both my on line programming and my bill February bill were available this morning exactly as I wanted it:








As James noted this morning:


James Long said:


> Note: Check your guide for channels 339, 349 or 360 for a notice to see what premium programming package you have received. Unless you already subscribe to Starz!, Encore and HD Platinum one of these three channels should be active.


It appears my January 26 changes did confuse the system somewhat. I have both 339 and 360 active. And this morning I got an email that read:


> Your free Encore programming is now available.
> 
> To thank you for being a loyal customer-and in celebration of our 30 years in business-this is confirmation that Encore premium movie channels have been added to your account, free for the next 12 months. You may now enjoy hundreds of Encore movies every month on seven premium channels.


Obviously, this doesn't matter. I got my 12 months of free Platinum HD saving me $10 a month. To accomplish that, I had to drop Platinum HD and had to add Encore which I will drop at the end of 30 days, transactions which appear will have gained me $1.77.

It's the little things in life. I just love this Forum. And being an Echostar/Dish customer for a couple of decades has been great too.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> Do you have to ask for this stuff, or does it just happen? I have the Starz 3 month free preview. ALready have AP250 and all the HD.


Anybody know?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ebaltz said:


> Do you have to ask for this stuff, or does it just happen? I have the Starz 3 month free preview. ALready have AP250 and all the HD.


Then you probably got the PPV coupons (check your online account).
You had Starz!, you had Encore (via AT250) and you had HD Platinum (if you had all the HD). The PPV coupons is the only gift left.

You might want to call customer service and see if you can change your gift.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

James Long said:


> Then you probably got the PPV coupons (check your online account).
> You had Starz!, you had Encore (via AT250) and you had HD Platinum (if you had all the HD). The PPV coupons is the only gift left.


I agree with James. You should have received the PPV coupons, which would show on your online account.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I didn't ask for the promo, I guess since I didn't subscribe to starz I got starz.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I just chatted online. I have AT250 (so I have Encore), and I had 3 months free of both Starz and Platinum. I asked for the free gift to be applied to Platinum, and now my account shows 12 months instead of 3. (Starz still shows 3 months.)

I forgot to ask when the 12 months expires, but it's supposed to magically drop, so I'm not worried. And who knows what other goodies Dish will give us between now and then.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

ebaltz said:


> Anybody know?


The programming gifts were automatically rolled on. There was a problem that not all receivers got the authorization, which is fixed by us sending a hit to the receiver. The free programming does automatically drop off after the 12 months end.


----------



## ChgoBrad (Aug 7, 2006)

Talked to a CSR last night. If you have DISH through AT&T, the STARZ promotion will not be available. Seems that AT&T chose not to participate in the promotion. Kinda sucks, feel like a 2nd class DISH citizen.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ChgoBrad said:


> Talked to a CSR last night. If you have DISH through AT&T, the STARZ promotion will not be available. Seems that AT&T chose not to participate in the promotion. Kinda sucks, feel like a 2nd class DISH citizen.


If you look on AT&T's website you will see that AT&T and Dish Network are not together anymore it's only DirecTV or UVerse(where it's available).

But on the brighter side I believe you should have been getting a discount with your TV service with AT&T?.-$5. dollars off?.

If you ever decide to go with just Dish Network I do believe you would be considered a new customer entitled to the new customer deals?.

So if that's possible which I believe it is,you would move up from a second class citizen,to first class.


----------



## tmack64 (Feb 4, 2011)

I found out about this promotion a little too late to make the necessary adjustments to my programming. As a result, this promotion is pretty worthless for me. I have the hbo&starz movie pack (which includes the one hd encore channel). All my tvs are hd..so I'm not interested in having the additional encore channels that are not hd. Watching non-hd on a hd tv is not pretty. I would have appreciated having the dish hd platinum offer instead of this wonky encore gift. This feels like when someone buys you an ugly tie, which you know you'll never wear (LOL). You appreciate the thought, but it's not something that benefits you. So, the bottom line for me is swallowing a $5 price hike without the accompanying sugar to help it go down easier.

I attempted to talk to a CSR to see if I could get a waiver and get dish platinum, but to no avail. As a loyal +12 yr dish customer, I was given a phone number last year to a direct CSR who handles their preferred customers. What sucks is I have since misplaced that number and have to deal with the frontline CSR who do not budge on anything.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

tmack64 said:


> I found out about this promotion a little too late to make the necessary adjustments to my programming. As a result, this promotion is pretty worthless for me. I have the hbo&starz movie pack (which includes the one hd encore channel). All my tvs are hd..so I'm not interested in having the additional encore channels that are not hd. Watching non-hd on a hd tv is not pretty. I would have appreciated having the dish hd platinum offer instead of this wonky encore gift. This feels like when someone buys you an ugly tie, which you know you'll never wear (LOL). You appreciate the thought, but it's not something that benefits you. So, the bottom line for me is swallowing a $5 price hike without the accompanying sugar to help it go down easier.
> 
> I attempted to talk to a CSR to see if I could get a waiver and get dish platinum, but to no avail. As a loyal +12 yr dish customer, I was given a phone number last year to a direct CSR who handles their preferred customers. What sucks is I have since misplaced that number and have to deal with the frontline CSR who do not budge on anything.


Just call back and ask for your call to be transferred to Dish Network's Loyalty Department.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Am I eligible to receive the free Starz if I'm still grandfathered in with a Family Package? Or do I have to move to a current programming package?


----------



## LRD (Feb 10, 2009)

[email protected] Network said:


> The programming gifts were automatically rolled on. There was a problem that not all receivers got the authorization, which is fixed by us sending a hit to the receiver. The free programming does automatically drop off after the 12 months end.


The Starz! channels are not showing for me... I contacted Dish Support and they said they would have to swap my 722.

That doesn't sound right to me. Thoughts?


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Existing Starz subscriber...confirmed I am now getting Encore for free.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

LRD said:


> The Starz! channels are not showing for me... I contacted Dish Support and they said they would have to swap my 722.
> 
> That doesn't sound right to me. Thoughts?


PM your account number and let me see what's going on.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Taco Lover said:


> Am I eligible to receive the free Starz if I'm still grandfathered in with a Family Package? Or do I have to move to a current programming package?


DISH Family is not a qualifying package, so you are not eligible for the gift. You need an AT120 equivalent or higher.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

STARZ is a joke! Showing their bright sun of a logo and ads during movies! Did Dish get so many customers canceling that they just said oh what the heck we'll just give it away.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

ehren said:


> STARZ is a joke! Showing their bright sun of a logo and ads during movies! Did Dish get so many customers canceling that they just said oh what the heck we'll just give it away.


If you'd rather have Encore for 12 months, I can change it for you.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

[email protected] Network said:


> If you'd rather have Encore for 12 months, I can change it for you.


Don't bother even asking... there are some out there who aren't going to be happy no matter what...


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

LRD said:


> The Starz! channels are not showing for me... I contacted Dish Support and they said they would have to swap my 722.
> 
> That doesn't sound right to me. Thoughts?


FYI, I was able to get this fixed for LRD without replacing the equipment.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm not surprised, Matt


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> FYI, I was able to get this fixed for LRD without replacing the equipment.


MattG:

You are The Miracle Worker!!.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Jhon69 said:


> MattG:
> 
> You are The Miracle Worker!!.


Thanks for the positive comments, they do mean a lot to me.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> DISH Family is not a qualifying package, so you are not eligible for the gift. You need an AT120 equivalent or higher.


Thanks. I plan on upgrading soon, will it be automatic with that or do I have to ask?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Taco Lover said:


> Thanks. I plan on upgrading soon, will it be automatic with that or do I have to ask?


It won't be put on the account. The free programming gift was based on the programming you subscribed to as of 2/1


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> It won't be put on the account. The free programming gift was based on the programming you subscribed to as of 2/1


That bites.


----------



## tmack64 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well after much haggling and debate, I was finally able to get my freebie switched from encore to dish platinum. I had to concede to subscribe to paper less billing as a trade off. The fact that I'm a 12 yrs + customer and all my tvs and equipment are hd helped my case. 
In hindsight, Dish should have used this in their logic of who gets what. I think many people like me who are ALL hd and had starz should have received the dish platinum offer instead of the encore freebie which is all non hd channels.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

tmack64 said:


> Well after much haggling and debate, I was finally able to get my freebie switched from encore to dish platinum. I had to concede to subscribe to paper less billing as a trade off. The fact that I'm a 12 yrs + customer and all my tvs and equipment are hd helped my case.
> In hindsight, Dish should have used this in their logic of who gets what. I think many people like me who are ALL hd and had starz should have received the dish platinum offer instead of the encore freebie which is all non hd channels.


I have to agree with you 100%.

What I was thinking when all this"I don't want that"?"I want that"! stuff started happening is Dish Network should have gave everyone Starz!,then if you already had it you would get a $13. dollar credit on your bill for 12 months.

Then if you wanted HD Platinum or Encore you could have gone online and added it to your account.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The last thing DISH would do would be to give a cash credit. Especially $13 a month to 13 million customers. They _*are*_ a for profit business.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

James Long said:


> The last thing DISH would do would be to give a cash credit. Especially $13 a month to 13 million customers. They _*are*_ a for profit business.


Now maybe I didn't word that right? Nope! looks right to me when I read it over again.

Dish Network would not have given $13. dollars to 13 million customers?,only to the ones who were already subscribed to Starz! in their account?.(Are you suggesting 13 million customers already subscribe to Starz!?)

But I'm sure it was more fun being swamped by phone calls; emails wanting something different?.:hair::bang:lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> Dish Network would not have given $13. dollars to 13 million customers?,only to the ones who were already subscribed to Starz! in their account?.(Are you suggesting 13 million customers already subscribe to Starz!?)


What makes Starz! so special? If people who already had it could get $13 off their account (instead of a programming freebee) why NOT offer the discount to everyone? I certainly would have rather seen $13 off of my bill than see Starz! added.

I'm pretty sure nowhere near 13 million customers had Starz! before February 1st ... it is just expressing the choice. If it were all up to the customer I'd bet most would take the money. If people wanted Starz! they would have already subscribed to Starz!.



> But I'm sure it was more fun being swamped by phone calls; emails wanting something different?.:hair::bang:lol:


To the level that people know they got a bad "gift" ... or even know they got a gift at all.

Millions of customers ... only a few know their "gift" isn't the same as everyone else.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

And let's keep in mind that Starz does not represent a $13 cost for most who already have it. In my case it's the "third" premium movie channel after HBO and Showtime the addition of which costs $9 a month. Hence, that is one of the reasons why I "gamed" the system to get Platinum HD free which costs $10 a month no matter what other subscriptions and packages you have.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> I have to agree with you 100%.
> 
> What I was thinking when all this"I don't want that"?"I want that"! stuff started happening is Dish Network should have gave everyone Starz!,then if you already had it you would get a $13. dollar credit on your bill for 12 months.
> 
> Then if you wanted HD Platinum or Encore you could have gone online and added it to your account.


Exactly! I thought everyone would get STARZ free for a year. I must have read it wrong.:lol:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

[email protected] Network said:


> FYI, I was able to get this fixed for LRD without replacing the equipment.


Matt: thanks for helping me the STARZ gift. You rock!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

James Long said:


> What makes Starz! so special? If people who already had it could get $13 off their account (instead of a programming freebee) why NOT offer the discount to everyone? I certainly would have rather seen $13 off of my bill than see Starz! added.
> 
> I'm pretty sure nowhere near 13 million customers had Starz! before February 1st ... it is just expressing the choice. If it were all up to the customer I'd bet most would take the money. If people wanted Starz! they would have already subscribed to Starz!.
> 
> ...


Don't know but if I were to guess I would say that Dish Network gets a better deal with Starz! so to be able to offer it as a 30th anniversary gift for 1 year is pretty cool,to me at least,because I didn't have it at the time.

Oh yes they are those who would want the credit,or want Starz! and the credit,or want Starz!,the credit and HD Platinum for 1 year.

But what I have received over the past year, I for 1 have to say"Thank You! Dish Network!.


----------

